# Apple Tape Backup 40SC



## gpbonneau (22 Novembre 2019)

Apple a proposé en 1987 un lecteur de bande, externe en SCSI, pour des bandes de 40Mo (oui Mo pas Go ;-))
C'était un modèle 3M qui fonctionne avec des cartouche DC2000 de 40Mo.
Eh oui une première (et dernière) offre pommée en sauvegarde sur bande magnétique.






A l'époque, les disques durs étaient (très) chers et la sauvegarde sur disquette longue et fastidieuse (il fallait rester présent pour changer de disquette) et pas toujours très fiable (prévoir plusieurs jeux pour être sûr d'en avoir un qui fonctionne au cas où). 
J'en avais utilisé un quelques temps avec mon premier Mac II. Lent, bruyant, capacité vite dépassée, je l'avais remplacé par un HP et je l'avais pas gardé :-(

J'ai finis par en trouver un autre récemment, en panne. 
Pas difficile à diagnostiquer, il suffisait de regarder par l'ouverture pour la cartouche, le caoutchouc du galet d'entrainement était complètement désagrégé avec plein de petits morceaux de caoutchouc orange collés partout à l'intérieur :




D'après le morceaux, le caoutchouc avait un diamètre de 18mm environ, collé sur un noyau de 12mm et de 6mm de large.

Impossible à trouver, j'ai donc utiliser 2 anneaux de section carrées qui feront la même taille une fois montés sur le noyau en aluminium :



Une fois remonté le tout, il fonctionne. 
Il est reconnu sur le bus SCSI de mon SE de test. 
Le soft fournit avec, "Sauvegarde 40SC" (v2.0.1) ne fonctionne que sous système 6 (pour le système 7, Apple préconisait Retrospect ou FastBack) :






Impossible de remettre la main sur mes vieilles cartouches de l'époque (poubelle ?), j'en ai trouvé une neuve sous cellophane sur la baie pour 5€ :



Donc première opération : formater la cartouche (elle est neuve). Il faut pas être pressé, 1mn par Mo !! 
Mais ça a bien fonctionné (je suis pas resté devant ;-)





Ensuite, on peut soit sauvegarder quelques fichiers (et les restaurer à la demande), soit sauvegarder un volume complet. C'est (très) long...





Dans le cas d'une sauvegarde de volume, la cartouche peut monter sur le bureau (grâce à l'init "Tape Disk" à placer dans le dossier système) 
Elle apparait en mode lecture seule ou même en lecture/écriture. L'icône de la cartouche ressemble à un lecteur avec une cartouche au-dessus :





Voilà, ça marche mais c'est très (très) lent, et assez bruyant, fallait vraiment en avoir besoin à l'époque ;-)




Si ça vous intéresse, un peu plus de détails ici


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2019)

Tiens, ça me fait penser que j'ai une version de Retrospect sur CD (je crois) avec le N° d'enregistrement si ça te dit.


----------



## gpbonneau (24 Novembre 2019)

J'ai aussi, je l'utilisais avec un HP DAT jusque dans les années 2000. Ensuite les systèmes RAID devenant de plus en plus abordable, les HD de moins en moins cher, comme les graveurs de DVD...


----------



## dtb06 (25 Novembre 2019)

Ce ne sont pas plutôt les ZIP qui ont tué les bandes chez les particuliers/PME ?


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Novembre 2019)

dtb06 a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas plutôt les ZIP qui ont tué les bandes chez les particuliers/PME ?


Oui, tu as raison, je voulais pas en rajouter...
Chez les particuliers et PME, en fait ça a commencé avec les lecteurs Syquest assez tôt, eux-mêmes remplacés par les Zip.

Dans mon cas, j'ai géré assez tôt dans ma boite quelques petits serveurs AppleShare, il fallait un système plus automatisé, avec des lecteurs à bande HP de plus grande capacité que les cartouches Syquest/Zip/Jazz/Bernoulli/etc...
Ça tournait la nuit et on changeait les cartouches DAT chaque matin.
Quand les systèmes RAID sont devenus de plus en plus abordable, ça permettait de fiabiliser les serveurs et avec les réseaux de plus en plus rapide qui ont permis de déporter les sauvegardes, etc..... on a arrêté les DAT.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Encore bravo pour cette réparation !


----------



## cdbvs (15 Novembre 2020)

*Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*

Salut *Gpbonneau*,

J'ai vue un apple tape backup 40sc sur eBay je l'ai acheté parce que c'était la première fois que j'en voyais un en vente.
Je connais une personne qui sera compétente pour le réparer au cas ou il ne fonctionnerait pas.
J'ai bien pris note de ce poste, pour savoir quoi acheter comme cartouches.
J'aimerais bien m'en servir histoire de dire que je ne l'ai pas acheté seulement pour me la péter : Ouai, j'ai un tape backup 40sc ! 
Ou est ce que l'on trouve les drivers pour l'utiliser ? Sur Système 6.x et 7.x ? Mes Mac sont sous Mac Os 7.0.1 pour la majorité des 68k.
J'ai aussi un Apple IIgs, est ce qu'il est compatible ? As tu un driver ? Si ce n'est pas possible pour le IIgs, c'est pas grave ^^

Merci pour ton aide, ainsi qu'aux autres utilisateurs(trices) de MacGénération !

Merci et à bientôt.​Cdbvs
^^


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Novembre 2020)

cdbvs a dit:


> *Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*
> 
> Salut *Gpbonneau*,
> 
> ...


Il faut s'assurer que la carte contrôleur SCSI de l'appareil fonctionne bien (reconnu sur le bus avec SCSI Probe par exemple).
Ensuite, le problème c'est le galet, le caoutchouc se désagrège avec le temps, même si on l'utilise peu.
Si tu répares le galet (démontage de la mécanique évidemment, et nettoyage du noyau du galet pour remplacer le caoutchouc), il devrait fonctionner. Mais c'est très, très lent ;-) c'est vraiment pour le plaisir de le remettre en route 






Les cartouches sont au standard DC2000 (40Mo!), on en trouve sur la baie.

Cet appareil était commercialisé en 87/88, et c'était sous Système 5 puis 6 à l'époque.
Quand le système 7 est sorti en 91, il était complètement dépassé, et comme Apple n'a pas continué à proposer de sauvegarde sur bande sous sa marque, le logiciel n'a pas été mis à jour pour qu'il fonctionne sous sytème 7.
A ceux qui l'utilisait encore, Apple proposait de l'utiliser avec d'autres logiciels (Retrospect, FastBack, ...).

La dernière mise à jour (v2.0.1) qui date de 1989 du logiciel "Sauvegarde 40SC" (v2.0.1) ne fonctionne donc que sous système 6.
Il n'a pas besoin de driver pour fonctionner, tu lances le soft et s'il trouve l'appareil sur le bus, tu peux commencer à l'utiliser.
Il y avait quand même une "init" à mettre dans le dossier Extensions (mais c'était optionnelle, l'appareil peut fonctionner sans), dans ce cas la cartouche (sauvegarde de volume uniquement) pouvait monter directement sur le bureau du Finder.
Les fichiers sont ici :








						Tape Backup 40SC - Macintosh Repository
					

Logiciel pour piloter la sauvegarde sur bande Apple 40SC  Ne fonctionne que sous système 5 ou 6, avec des bandes DC2000 de 40Mo




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Par contre la doc que j'ai eu avec est en anglais, on la trouve en pdf :








						Apple Tape Backup 40SC Owners Guide 1987 - Macintosh Repository
					

Apple Tape Backup 40SC Owners Guide 1987 (Mac abandonware from 1987)




					www.macintoshrepository.org


----------



## cdbvs (24 Novembre 2020)

Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs


Salut Gpbonneau,

J'ai reçu l'Apple tape backup 40sc.
Même problème que le tiens mais je ne le réparerais pas car il faut le démonter et j'ai déjà cassé un boîtier Apple sc. Je le ferais faire par un gars que je connais et qui répare mes Mac.



> "...j'ai donc utiliser 2 anneaux de section carrées qui feront la même taille une fois montés sur le noyau en aluminium..."


Peux tu me donner la référence du produit si tu l'as gardée ? Merci ^^

Merci à tous et à toutes et à bientôt.
Cdbvs
^^


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Novembre 2020)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs Salut Gpbonneau, J'ai reçu l'Apple tape backup 40sc. Même problème que le tiens mais je ne le réparerais pas car il faut le démonter et j'ai déjà cassé un boîtier Apple sc. Je le ferais faire par un gars que je connais et qui répare mes Mac. Peux tu me donner la référence du produit si tu l'as gardée ? Merci ^^ Merci à tous et à toutes et à bientôt. Cdbvs ^^



Le boitier du TapeBackup (même conception que celui du CD SC) est plus facile à ouvrir que le boitier des disques dur SC.
Les cliquets ne sont pas sur le boitier, ils sont sur le couvercle et il y a des petites ouvertures pour appuyer dessus (doucement tout de même pour ne pas les casser) :





Pour les caoutchoucs de la roue d'entraînement, j'avais ça dans mon bazar depuis longtemps, j'ai pas de référence...
Le noyau du galet fait 12mm de diamètre et 6 de large, la partie en caoutchouc fait 3mm d'épaisseur (diamètre 18mm au total). J'avais des anneaux en caoutchouc de diamètre intérieur 12mm et de section carré 3x3mm (coup de de chance). 
J'ai galèré pour en trouver 2, j'avais même envisagé de faire un petit moule, ou d'utiliser un morceau de tube en caoutchouc d12xD18.


----------



## cdbvs (26 Novembre 2020)

*Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*


Salut *Gpbonneau*,

Merci pour la photo et la description pour le démontage, je vais quand même le laisser à mon ami qui sera sûrement plus capable que moi.
Merci pour m'avoir orienté à propos du petit élément à changer.


Merci et à bientôt, 
Cdbvs
^^


----------



## cdbvs (26 Novembre 2020)

*Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*


J'ai une question technique à propos de l'Apple TapeBackup.
J'ai acheté des cartouches mais à une annonce j'avais pas vue que c'est un modèle 80Mo.
Est ce que le 80Mo (3M DC2080) est compatible avec le TapeBackup (3M DC2000) ? 
Ou est ce uniquement le 40Mo qui est compatible ?

Merci et à +
Cdbvs
^^


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Novembre 2020)

cdbvs a dit:


> *Salut à tous et à toutes, c'est Cdbvs*
> 
> 
> J'ai une question technique à propos de l'Apple TapeBackup.
> ...



J'ai jamais essayé, je ne sais pas... 
Les 2 cartouches sont identique, même taille, même longueur de bande, le lecteur n'est pas capable de les distinguer.
La cartouche DC2080 accepte une densité d'enregistrements plus importante d'après les specs (15000 ftpi contre 12500), sur plus de pistes (32 contre 24)... donc une capacité, avec le lecteur adéquate, de 80Mo au lieu de 40Mo.
Essaies, je pense que le TapeBackup va la formater en 40Mo.


----------



## cdbvs (27 Novembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ai jamais essayé, je ne sais pas...
> Les 2 cartouches sont identique, même taille, même longueur de bande, le lecteur n'est pas capable de les distinguer.
> La cartouche DC2080 accepte une densité d'enregistrements plus importante d'après les specs (15000 ftpi contre 12500), sur plus de pistes (32 contre 24)... donc une capacité, avec le lecteur adéquate, de 80Mo au lieu de 40Mo.
> Essaies, je pense que le TapeBackup va la formater en 40Mo.


Merci


----------

